# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Intro time

## transfer

Hi all,
I am new to http://forum.caithness.org and very happy to be here.

----------


## joxville

Welcome to the org transfer.

----------


## PitFall

Hi,
I am Kate,also new here.

----------


## Dadie

Hi
make yourselves at home..
Best to introduce yourselves on the general page to get more looks/replies!
xxx

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Hiya newbies  ::

----------

